# Greyhound/ Murray



## Aurita (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi
I am traveling with my 5 year old son, landing in Sydney and taking a bus to Canberra (cheapest route) - but i find a reasonable difference in online non-refundable fares for murray (cheaper) / greyhound (dearer) for my particular dates.

any comments on which one is more comfortable? also, do both buses allow 4 large suitcases?


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Might be cheaper to fly actually (depends on how much baggage you have).

Check out:

Welcome To Tiger Airways
Virgin Blue Home
Qantas - flights to Australia, New Zealand, Africa and Asia. Book airfares at qantas.com.

They always run specials so join their mailing lists. Plenty of flights between Sydney and Canberra.

***
Here is the baggage info for Greyhound:
http://www.greyhound.com.au/Footer/terms-and-conditions.aspx#05

You should be OK with 4 pieces (you can have carry ons also).



Aurita said:


> Hi
> I am traveling with my 5 year old son, landing in Sydney and taking a bus to Canberra (cheapest route) - but i find a reasonable difference in online non-refundable fares for murray (cheaper) / greyhound (dearer) for my particular dates.
> 
> any comments on which one is more comfortable? also, do both buses allow 4 large suitcases?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

I noticed the fare is about 100A$ but what about luggage, I am sure Aurita is carrying her 40kg/person limit. She will have to pay a lot for extra baggage, wont traveling by bus be more feasible for her?


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes, bus is cheapest. I've never used it as CBR-SYD flights are so frequent.

QANTAS includes 1 piece each (23 kg) then it's extra for more baggage so it becomes cost prohibitive.

Another idea is a rental car, as SYD-CBR is a single highway and straight line drive. Then can use rental car while in CBR. Again it's not as cost-effective as Greyhound, but very convenient to have a car for the first few weeks.



anj1976 said:


> I noticed the fare is about 100A$ but what about
> luggage, I am sure Aurita is carrying her 40kg/person limit. She will have to pay a lot for extra baggage, wont traveling by bus be more feasible for her?


----------



## Aurita (Feb 23, 2009)

thanks folks. can you recommend any good / reasonable car rentals?


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Try Bayswater Car Rental (they have a Corolla for 20/day). Sorry, they don't do one way rentals (you'd need to return it to Sydney at some point).



Aurita said:


> thanks folks. can you recommend any good / reasonable car rentals?


----------



## Aurita (Feb 23, 2009)

thanks amaslam! hope we can also connect while I am in Canberra - it's not after all too far and i would certainly appreciate making new friends if that is ok with you. btw, any contacts in Canberra for info on the ground on the city? since its mainly govt and ANU, there seem to be few migrants


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Sorry Aurita, I live in Sydney. I've just been to Canberra a few times (by car - it's about 4 hours drive from where I live in SYD).

I generally find Canberra is a very nicely laid out city and best place to start is citysearch.com.au and also the ACT tourism site.

You'd be surprised, I find Canberra does have a decent amount of migrants and I have eaten at a decent Indian restaurant. It's just that it doesn't have the influx like Sydney and Melbourne do. 



Aurita said:


> thanks amaslam! hope we can also connect while I am in Canberra - it's not after all too far and i would certainly appreciate making new friends if that is ok with you. btw, any contacts in Canberra for info on the ground on the city? since its mainly govt and ANU, there seem to be few migrants


----------



## Aurita (Feb 23, 2009)

sounds good


----------

